# Gamecam pics/video of illegal aliens



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Hey guys,

I'm looking for any gamecam pics or video anybody might have of illegal aliens crossing paths with feeders, trees, etc. I'm working on a story for a tv station in San Antonio. I have found a few threads with pics, but I'd like more.

Feel free to post them up here or email me at [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## Boomer

I don't have any pics for you but this happened yesterday at 4pm. My parents were at our place in McMullen County. Yesterday at 4pm a knock on the door of our ranch house occurs. Mom opens the door to what appeared to be about an 18 yr old illegal wanting agua and a ride to San Antonio. It took my dad awhile but he finally got the point across to the guy that he wasn't taking him to SA. He finally left. Dad called the Sheriff in Freer and thirty minutes later he drives up with himself and four INS agents in the car. They get the relevant details from my parents and start tracking the guy. We don't know at this point whether or not they caught him (and whomever he likely had hiding in the bushes). I really wish this kind of **** would stop since it was a rather unpleasant experience for my parents who are in their 70's. Before anyone asks, it was fairly apparent he was a border jumper since he was carrying his clothes wrapped up in his shirt and had a little plastic bag for a dop kit. He was clearly a migrant.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous

Do something like that in San Antonio (heck...anywhere in Texas) and you'll lose your job. Under the new B.O. administration they will now be called simply "middle class" and will get a check to help them across the border.


----------



## John Galt

Boomer said:


> Yesterday at 4pm a knock on the door of our ranch house occurs. Mom opens the door to what appeared to be about an 18 yr old illegal wanting agua and a ride to San Antonio. It took my dad awhile but he finally got the point across to the guy that he wasn't taking him to SA. He finally left. Dad called the Sheriff in Freer and thirty minutes later he drives up with himself and four INS agents in the car. They get the relevant details from my parents and start tracking the guy. We don't know at this point whether or not they caught him (and whomever he likely had hiding in the bushes).


"Gimme water and a ride to San Antonio" Can't believe he was so bold. The law was probably able to track him by listening for the sound of his huge brass balls clanking together.


----------



## surfspeck

I have had run ins with illegals 4 out of the last 5 times I was down in McMullen Co S of Tilden over the last 3 years. Very high traffic area for illegals, be aware of your surroundings and be careful. I believe its just a matter of time before somone gets hurt or killed in an illegal alien incident.


----------



## Trouthunter

*Here Are A Couple*

I have the one of the picture taken of the group with the women in it somewhere.

TH


----------



## muzzleloader

How many do you need :

http://www.borderinvasionpics.com/


----------



## El Cazador

Last weekend one of our guys saw (what he said was) 40 illegals crossing the sendero near his feeder. Needless to say, they scared all the deer from his feeder and he was pis'd. He (our buddy) called the BP, and within the hour, there was 6-7 BP SUV's on the place and airplanes flying overhead. We didn't see much in the way of deer activity the rest of the day, but the BP caught 12 illegals that day and 5 more later that evening.

And after talking to the Border Patrol officers, the guys wearing backpacks, likely are carrying drugs so beware.


----------



## Gilbert

....let my people go..


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

The guys with the backpacks are probably mules ... and carrying dope.

That used to happen a lot on our property, at one point our landowner was even threatened by them as a warning in case he tried to get in the way. Usually there will be 8 to 10 with backpacks ... and one who speaks very good English and is heavily armed. Be careful boys ...


----------



## Over the Edge

While I was hunting down south on a ranch last weekend one of the ranch managers found the remains of deceased illegal along one of the property fence lines. He still had an ID on him so it should have made it easy for the BP and local Justice of the Peace to identify and ship the scattered remains back to Mexico. There is no telling how many of them die crossing the brush country.


----------



## spook jr

Every time im at my dads lease in freer i think about them in the blind before daylight and me opening the door.Hope thay dont give me **** or the weatherby is going to set em strait.We leave water,food and a can opener on the front deck but thay still tear stuff up.


----------



## Too Tall

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> The guys with the backpacks are probably mules ... and carrying dope.
> 
> That used to happen a lot on our property, at one point our landowner was even threatened by them as a warning in case he tried to get in the way. Usually there will be 8 to 10 with backpacks ... and one who speaks very good English and is heavily armed. Be careful boys ...


You beat me too it. Watch out for the backpacks. Those are the bad guys like Spec said.


----------



## Toddbo34

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> The guys with the backpacks are probably mules ... and carrying dope.
> 
> That used to happen a lot on our property, at one point our landowner was even threatened by them as a warning in case he tried to get in the way. Usually there will be 8 to 10 with backpacks ... and one who speaks very good English and is heavily armed. Be careful boys ...


I would have let the armed one get 150 yards off and dropped him.


----------



## John Galt

Toddbo34 said:


> I would have let the armed one get 150 yards off and dropped him.


And you'd have gone to prison. Just like Jose Alonso Compean and Ignacio Ramos.

This ain't your father's America.

<NOTE> I'm not saying this fact makes me happy, just that if you do it, the complete power of the US Government will dedicate itself to ensuring that you are taken from your family an placed in a hole for the rest of your life.


----------



## Rusty S

We just leave milk and cookies by the firepit on Christmas Eve, no, wait I'm sorry thats for Santa Claus. I could tell many a story about illegals on South Texas ranches, crossings have gotten worse in the last 5 years. The boy that knocks on your door or walks up to your stand is usually lost and or scared, the bad boy's usually travel at night and will sleep during the day. Having said that treat all with due caution, they are here illegally. rs


----------



## Trouthunter

*Here's The Other One*

Knew I had it somewhere.

TH


----------



## bullethead

they are not hot - send em back


----------



## Freshwaterman

I have seen them moving thru heavy brush with a compass, cel phone and handheld moving map GPS. Heck a pack of eagle scouts could not trek as well. I expect they are moving past the normal Border Patrol check points to get to a planned highway pick up.


----------



## Shooter

I was hog hunting in a high seat jeep in Freer about 8 years. I didn't know the two our guys I was hunting with (i was new to the lease). We had corned about 300 yards of a road when about 40 came walking towards us. We had backed up into the brush and they had no idea we were there. The guy sitting next to me in the high seat whispered "spot of me" as he raised his gun and took it off safety. I'm thinking the worse and ask him what the he!! are you doing? He then said see the one in the rear carrying the plastic milk jug? I said yes. The milk jug exploded as he touched off the shot. People running every where. Scared the he!! out of me. Those guys were crazy and others on the lease had the same mind set. I did not renew my lease.

Shooter


----------



## deadzone

*Need pictures of illegal aliens going through*

Hello Texans,

I am "deadzone". I am associated with the new website www.borderinvasionpics.com

Even though I live on the border in Arizona now, I am a Corpus Christi native and my heart is still in Texas.

I appreciate the attention you guys have given to our new website and I want to give you a little more information.

The activity shown on the website happens here (and all along the border) every day and night and we are fed up with it. The violence in Mexico is coming our way (see M3 Report on website) and our government doesn't seem to care. The Border Patrol is undermanned and can't even begin to cope with the illegal alien traffic. We are a small group of capable ex-military guys and decided to show the world some pictures and see what effect it might have on the bottom feeding politicians that refuse to secure our borders.

We know that around the country most people don't have a clue about what is really happening. Unless you have actually seen in for yourself it is probably impossible to comprehend. The website went up on Oct. 28 and the interest is everything we hoped it would be. Lou Dobbs showed our videos on his CNN show a couple days ago, and a couple of national writers have expressed interest in what we are doing. We have communication lines with several U.S. Congressmen who can use our pictures to their advantage, and we really think that if we can get enough people to see the truth we have a chance to make a difference.

Our goal is to collect pictures and videos from all along the border and put everything in one place, so whenever someone looks at the massive amount of evidence they are literally stunned. We have heard from some potential California volunteers and we badly need Texas represented also. 

If you can help us, here is the program: We are only posting pictures and videos of illegal aliens on the loose. No captures, no demonstrations, no anything else - just aliens running loose.

Everything has to be current (within a couple of months) so it is clear that it is still happening. Anything you send should be original and not have already been published by other news or media outlets. Our assurance to media outlets that our content is exclusive increases our chances for exposure.

When you send something you will be giving us permission to label your pictures with "borderinvasionpics.com" like all the others you see on the website. You should give me a "handle" to post with your pictures on the website. 

We are keeping the website non-political so we can't be labeled as a hate group or as racists, and immediately dismissed as unreliable. Credibility will increase our opportunity for success.

That's it. We need your help. Our email is [email protected] if you have questions.

Thank you again for your interest and help, 
deadzone (on the website)


----------



## Toddbo34

Shooter said:


> I was hog hunting in a high seat jeep in Freer about 8 years. I didn't know the two our guys I was hunting with (i was new to the lease). We had corned about 300 yards of a road when about 40 came walking towards us. We had backed up into the brush and they had no idea we were there. The guy sitting next to me in the high seat whispered "spot of me" as he raised his gun and took it off safety. I'm thinking the worse and ask him what the he!! are you doing? He then said see the one in the rear carrying the plastic milk jug? I said yes. The milk jug exploded as he touched off the shot. People running every where. Scared the he!! out of me. Those guys were crazy and others on the lease had the same mind set. I did not renew my lease.
> 
> Shooter


Excellent!!


----------



## Trouthunter

Yea all the pictures I posted have been posted here before.

Keep it all civil; we don't talk about killing and burying people on this site.

Thanks.

TH


----------



## SargentMike

Hey trouthunter, i think they are blowing you kisses!











Trouthunter said:


> Knew I had it somewhere.
> 
> TH


----------



## deadzone

*New Videos*

Four new videos have been posted on

www.borderinvasionpics.com


----------



## Trouthunter

LOL! Yea, I'd hire at least that one. 

TH


----------



## skinnywater

Trouthunter said:


> Knew I had it somewhere.
> 
> TH


 Boys Town Reject!!!


----------



## deadzone

*Excellent illegal alien thermal video*

New videos posted on www.borderinvasionpics.com

One very good, close up thermal video.


----------



## bzrk180

muzzleloader said:


> How many do you need :
> 
> http://www.borderinvasionpics.com/


HOLY COW!!


----------



## deadzone

New videos posted on www.borderinvasionpics.com

Good thermal of group getting lit up at fence.


----------



## bzrk180

Shooter said:


> I was hog hunting in a high seat jeep in Freer about 8 years. I didn't know the two our guys I was hunting with (i was new to the lease). We had corned about 300 yards of a road when about 40 came walking towards us. We had backed up into the brush and they had no idea we were there. The guy sitting next to me in the high seat whispered "spot of me" as he raised his gun and took it off safety. I'm thinking the worse and ask him what the he!! are you doing? He then said see the one in the rear carrying the plastic milk jug? I said yes. The milk jug exploded as he touched off the shot. People running every where. Scared the he!! out of me. Those guys were crazy and others on the lease had the same mind set. I did not renew my lease.
> 
> Shooter


What an idiot!! I would have been extremely PO'd at that guy! If he would have killed someone, it would have put you in a very scary situation. That is BS man! Vigilanties dont solve anything!


----------



## Lat22

Trouthunter's pic came off of my camera. Here are a few more. I only put cameras on my feeders. If I moved a couple of them to obvious foot trails, I'd get pics almost every day.


----------



## Ckill

Sickening


----------



## El Cazador

Lat22 said:


> ...


Looks like zombies from the "Night of the living dead" (LOL).


----------



## deadzone

*New illegal alien videos*

New videos of illegal aliens have been posted on

www.borderinvasionpics.com


----------



## buckhunter

This thread is SO ***** Depressing how bad this TERRIABLE growing situation that us tax paying citizens are havin to pay far.


----------



## turbosdad

I am so tired of this new Democratic regime and President telling US, how scared and worried Americans are. They are feeding us this stuff so that we will look to them for "hope".

Why the [email protected]!! do you think these people risk life and limb to come to this country of ours??? Our poor would be middle class in most other countries in the world.

And dont forget Reagan gave them all a pardon and a big welcome home party many years ago.....and we are about to do it again. The word is out, get over here fast.


----------



## jt2hunt

boomer the exact thing you said happened to me last year in Uvalde. he said he had car trouble, and his car was broke down in Chalk Bluff Park. He was covered in brush!

border patrol did not come out, but we called.


----------



## deadzone

*New Illegal Alien Videos*

Several good new videos of illegal aliens sneaking in have been posted on

http://www.borderinvasionpics.com


----------



## deerdude2000

I find backpacks on my ranch all the time i'm close to the city of freer and they always have razors socks and alcohol in them the boader patrol tell me they shave the thorns off instead of taking time to grt them out there tougher then i am and they always want a ride most of the time to the blinking light outside freer must be a pickup point.i stay heavily armed but have never had a problem with them.


----------



## deerdude2000

I have a pipeline going thru my ranch and we had to put ladders up so they would quit cutting or going over the high fence.theres getting a lot worse and my friends with the boarder patrol say that a lot more have records then before sorry for my spelling just an old rancher just getting usted to this computer stuff.


----------



## Redfishon

Boy, and I thought I had problems with hogs at my feeders.. You think a large hog trap would work with a latch that can only be openend from the outside???? Maybe put some beer and food for bait then just call INS??


----------



## deadzone

*New Illegal Alien Videos*

New videos posted 

http://www.borderinvasionpics.com

In one of them it looks like the aliens get lost.


----------



## Rusty S

deerdude2000 said:


> I have a pipeline going thru my ranch and we had to put ladders up so they would quit cutting or going over the high fence.theres getting a lot worse and my friends with the boarder patrol say that a lot more have records then before sorry for my spelling just an old rancher just getting usted to this computer stuff.


 That North end of Duval and South/Central McMullen is a heavy trail. rs


----------



## deadzone

I wish some of you guys would get some current pictures we could post on the website.


----------



## Spots and Dots

the bright side is that if our economy gets any worse, they'll start staying on their side of the creek.
Or, we may be thankful it is so easy to cross over. We may be heading to their side.


----------



## Tombo

I can think of nothing good coming upon a group of illegals. These are desperate folks that will take desperate measures. 
We know the answer to the problem. Our officials have no backbone to crack down on illegal citizens. 
Maybe the word will get back to other nations that life aint so good here if your not a citizen. Not happening in my lifetime though.


----------



## Lat22

Looks like the rut may be underway in the first pic.


----------



## deadzone

*700 illegal aliens*

New video - 700 aliens on one trail in 40 days.

http://www.borderinvasionpics.com/Invasion.html


----------



## longhorns13

This guy was dressed well and you really can't tell but when I blew up this pic, he had a nice pair of Nike's on the back of that pack. Most of the time we never carry guns except during hunting season. Half the time we forget them at the house in the summer! Maybe carrying the pistol from now on.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Border patrol needs to set up some stands and spin chicharones out of the feeders.


----------



## stxhunter

Heres one from several months ago.


----------



## SHURSHOT270

Here is one that I got off one of our cameras this weekend. It was taken easter Sunday a few hrs after we left. It is from the same protein feeder as the one Trouthunter posted.


----------



## deadzone

*Illegal aliens on Arizona cattle ranches*

Every day - short video

http://www.borderinvasionpics.com/PrivateViewing/CG.html


----------



## smit

Not my game cam. This came in an email titled, "Everything Eats Corn".


----------



## panch0

Maybe thats why I didn't see a living thing when I hunted in freer. The scared all the deer away by stomping around the feeders.:headknock


----------



## kcliff

Ohhh miralo es un pinche fountain de meiz.


----------



## portalto

I don't post in the hunting board but this morning we were watching Fox & Friends and Larry Gatlin was on. He said many times, while hunting in So. Texas and watching the quail eat his corn, illegals would always cross his line of fire. He made a point that the border needs to be closed (not just because of hunting but what it's doing to the U.S.)


----------



## BMTAngler

smit said:


> Not my game cam. This came in an email titled, "Everything Eats Corn".


Wow, I must say you have some patients man. With the price of feed now (from what i hear from deer hunters, i duck hunt so I have no idea on corn) its like pulling teeth to buy a bag of it. I would put some good ol laxative in your corn if you knew they were coming lol


----------



## smit

kcliff said:


> Ohhh miralo es un pinche fountain de meiz.


That is hilarious! LOL


----------



## pngndn

*aliens*

Texas is having such a bad problem with the illegals...Why won't perry follow what Arizona is doing with them..They are leaving Arizona and guess where they are going. Texas legal residents are going to be paying for their medical and everything else.


----------



## nehsteve

pngndn said:


> Texas is having such a bad problem with the illegals...Why won't perry follow what Arizona is doing with them..They are leaving Arizona and guess where they are going. Texas legal residents are going to be paying for their medical and everything else.


He wants to keep his job, election year.


----------

